# HELP PLEASE!! Part for a 1970 Clausing Colchester



## Latheskip (Sep 25, 2013)

I am in trouble!!!

I am looking for a part of a 1970 Clausing Colchester 15 x 30 8000 series.

It is on the Apron Control page in the manual on page 17.
The last gear (brass) on the pinion shaft.
Part No is: 56990 0 (27T)

HELP PLEASE !!!!!!!!!

Cheers
Latheskip


----------



## Tamper84 (Sep 29, 2013)

Have you tried Clausing?? They don't sell their stuff cheap but they may have it. Or maybe Boston gear?

Chris


----------

